# دورة ماكبنات حقن البلاستك



## م / محمود (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السادة رواد الموقع و منتدى الهندسة الصناعية 

السلام عليكم 

انا مهندس حقن بلاستيك و ارغب بعمل دورة توضيحية عن هذا المجال الجديد 
ارجو مساعدتى لمعرفة هل ستكون دورة حقن البلاستيك مفيدة او ذات اهمية ام انها ستكون موضوع كا اغلب المواضيع الاخرى .

سيكون هذا الاستطلاع لمدة شهر وبعده ان شاء الله نبدا الدورة و لكنها متوقفة على هذا الاستطلاع :78:


----------



## م / محمود (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخت صناعة المعمار على التثبيت​:30: 
:12:


----------



## فتوح (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على سعيك وجهدك مهندس محمود


----------



## harwel (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم الحقني فانا لدي مكن حقن والشركة لم ترسلي مهندسين لعم لالتشغيل والمكن جديد يرحم والديك الحقني بالدورة علما ان المجال جدا قليل المعلومات حوله وانا لدي بعض المعلومات التي تحصلت عليها من اجتهادت شخصية لكم التحية 


xxxxxx
يمنع وضع ارقام اتصال ليتم التواصل في الملتقى وتعم الفائدة
المشرفة


----------



## مهندس حسين الخولى (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة أخى الكريم كلنا فى حاجة ماسة الى هذه الدورة يجزيك عنا ربنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم جدااااا م. محمود بالنيابة عن جميع الاعضاء وعن المشرفين والادارة اتقدم لك بجزيل الشكر على روحك الطيبة وكرم اخلاقك وعطاءك والله يجعل هالمبادرة في ميزان حسناتك:30: 

ننتظر نتائج الاستطلاع ولكن طالما هناك مصوتون ولو كانوا قليلون ستقام الدورة ان شاء الله وكل موضوع له مهتميه وحتى لو لم يكن مجال عملنا فلم لا نتعرف اليه ومن المحتمل ان نجد انفسنا يوما ما نعمل في هذا المجال وتلزمنا المعلومات فبذلك ستكون الدورة للمهتمين حاليا وفي المستقبل:31: 

اخواني اعتذر عن عقد الدورة حاليا نظرا لان هناك دورة في السلامة المهنية ستبدأ لكن لمن هو محتاج للمعلومات بسرعة ممكن الاخ م. محمود يطرح موضوع مستقل ممكن يفيد لكن طبعا لن يكون بتوسع كما هو في الدورة.

تحياتي الى الامام


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ok
i want
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علي رهيج (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي محمود اشكرك على هذه المبادره الجيده ونسئل الله ان يوفقك 
مع تحيات اخوك علي من العراق


----------



## ahmedhassaan2003 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس محمود
جزاكم الله خيرا ويمكنني المشاركة معكم لأنني أعمل في نفس المجال 
وبصفة خاصة بالمستلزمات الطبية البلاستيكة (حقن وسحب) 
لنتواصل ان شاء الله تعالي


----------



## moshy (5 نوفمبر 2006)

يار يت يا باشمهندس محمود
وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير 
على فكرة انا تخصص الكترونيات
بس احب اتطلع للأفكار الجديدة واكيد مدام انت مهندس محترم بالأخلاق دى اكيد افكارك وابحاثك مش حتقل احترام 
اخوك م/محمد عبد الخالق من اسكندرية


----------



## somateka (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الدورة جميلة كلنا فى أنتظرها جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ashraf farouk moha (5 نوفمبر 2006)

[ashraf farouk moha:67: ]الدورة جميلة كلنا فى أنتظرها جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء[/QUOTE]


----------



## eslamenan (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى العزيذ فكره تكون مشكور عليها وبالتوفيق ونحن فى انتظار التقدم


----------



## adelzein (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
ونغعك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## الششتاوي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ستكون هناك استفاده من الموضوع


----------



## قابيل (5 نوفمبر 2006)

يا الله
انا مهتم كثيرا بالموضوع 
فلدي رغبة بفتح معمل صغير للصناعات البلاستيكية 
ولكني لا املك اية خبرة 
الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك


----------



## وائل عاطف (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الدوره انشاء الله ستكون مفيده للجميع جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## شملول (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندس محمود شكرا لك على قيامك بعمل هذه الدور وكلنا في الانتظار


----------



## شملول (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اعقلها وتوكل على الله


----------



## شملول (5 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hozen (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندس محمود شكرا لك على قيامك بعمل هذه الدور 
ان شاء الله ستكون هناك استفاده من الموضوع
وياريت.تدعم.المنتدى.بمعلومات.دقيقه.عن.كيفيه.صناعه.الاسطمبات.
لان.لا.يوجد.منتج.لا.يلزمه.اسطمبه
ويسعدنى.ان.نتعاون.معا
والله.الموفق
:31:


----------



## أحمد مصطفى كامل (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ماكينات حقن البلاستيك مجال ليس بالجديد وهو معروف فى مصر منذ نهاية الستينات وبداية السبعينات على يد رجل الصناعة الأول فى مصر والوطن العربى ا/ عبد اللطيف أحمد حسنين الشريف ووالده رحمة الله عليه .


----------



## أبـو رابـيـة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اعقلها وتوكل على الله


----------



## zaidhazim (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك على هاي الدورة واتمنى وكل اخواني ان نلتحق بيهة حتى نستفيد من كم المعلومات الموجودة في هذه الدورة وادعو لك الله لينور طريقك:31:


----------



## zagazigegypt (6 نوفمبر 2006)

We need it as fast as possible,

thank you,


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

وياريت تفيدنى عن كيفية بدء مشروع صغير فى البلاستيك


----------



## adham4000 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sniper engineer (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ محممود 
انا ممتن جدا لك ولهذه الفكرة الرائعة وياريتكم تستمرون بطرح هذه الافكار الخلاقة


----------



## sniper engineer (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*التروس*

السلام عليكم
\ كنت احب ان اعلمكم عن هذا الموقع عن التروس اذ يمكنكم ان تجدوا فيه الكثير من الجداول وطرق الحساب السريعة ي تصميم التروس 
مع تمنياتي ان ينال اعجابكم :31:
www.crushgear.com
يجب عليكم الدخول اليه عن طريق الـ googel


----------



## كريم خبيزة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على الدورة و ياريت تكون مختصرة و فى الصميم


----------



## محمد عصام (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المبادره الجيده

و سيكون أمر جيد التعرف على هذا المجال


----------



## dalal (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نتمنى تحقيق أكبر قدر من الأستفادة و شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## يوسف مسامح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

:14: توكل على الله
ستكون موفق إن شاء الله


----------



## خالد صديق (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا معاك والله دائما في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## همتار (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الدورة مطلوبة ، ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة


----------



## taysser (6 نوفمبر 2006)

و الله ياريت تعطينا فكرة و لو بسيطه عن موضوع الدورة و برنامجها 
و ما هو حقن البلاستيك لنصوت للدورة 
عموما جزاك الله كل خير على هذه اللهفة للعلم و تعليم المسلمين و خدمة أبناء الأمة


----------



## حسن72 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ/ محمود
الدورة جميلة كلنا فى أنتظارها جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## m_aboelela30 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه لان مجال البلاستيك منتشر جدا


----------



## ibj (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجو من الله ان يوفقك لما تحب وترضى
هذه الدورة ستكون مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااا بإذن الله
أنا مهندس ميكانيك أعمل في مجال Pet Preform
لك مني كل التحية


----------



## fahmedf (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*fahmedf************

,Dear Sir
,,Yes I want 
We are waiting
Thanks & Kind Regards 
Ahmed​ 
Electrical Engineer:31:​


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أتفق مع الزملاء على أهمية الموضوع, و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## salah zidan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك م/محمود أنا مهتم جدا بهذة الدورة لان مشروعى فى السنة الثالثة بالكلية هو عمل حقن بلاستيكية فقمنا بدراسة الموضوع كاملا ولكنى أرغب فى دراسة الجزء العملى مع سيادتكم 

شكرا لحضرتك يا باشمهندس ولكل الأساتذة الأفاضل القائمين على الموقع
أخوكم م/محمد صلاح من مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## brazi (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الدورة الجديدة


----------



## eng_deeb (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع مفيد و انشاء الله نجاح الدورة


----------



## وليد مرسى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيزالبشمهندس محمود
انا بعمل في مجال فحص الواردات وكنت في امس الحاجه الي هذه الدوره من مده كبيره
ولذا فلك جزيل الشكر علي هذه المبادره الجميله


----------



## عزيم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي المهندس محمود أشكر جهودك الغالية وأسال الله أن يجزيك خير جزاء أنا أدعم فكرة هذة الدورة


----------



## احمد المعاضيدي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لجهودك والدورة هي مانحتاجه اكيد


----------



## brazi (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن في الدور ونرجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع عن طريقكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى ان نستفيد من هده الدورة وساقوم بتزويدكم بما لدي من معلومات من الواقع وما يحدث من مشاكل اثاء الحقن


----------



## z062 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لا باس فى ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## غيث طارق (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
نشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المبادرة ونتمنى ان تقدم لنا المعلومات الشافية والكافية في هذه الدورة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohepsh (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد محمود مصطفى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامي إبراهيم حمدي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق بإذن الله ونرجو التطرق إلى الجزئية الخاصة بتصنيع الإسطمبات


----------



## أحمد سعيدعبدالحميد (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
نرجو من الله ان يوفقك لما تحب وترضى
هذه الدورة ستكون مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااا بإذن الله


----------



## hanloo (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ محمود جزاك الله خير


----------



## tombrider (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*yes*

yes brother i want it

thanx


----------



## msadek80 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا , كيف ستكون هذة الدورة و اين


----------



## amr.albasuni (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو آلاء (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الكريم:باشمهندس محمود
تحياتى على هذا الإختيار الموفق لموضوع الدورة نسبة للحوجة الماسة ونفعنا الله بعلمكم


----------



## مهندس صفاء (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذه الدورة التي سيستفيد منها الكثيرين


----------



## محمد 1956 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الفائدة اكيدة. الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك وبجهدك. جزيت خيرا .


----------



## رياض الأمير (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس محمود المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
توكل على الله وستجدنا ان شاء الله عوناً لكم
م/ رياض


----------



## zeyadghaly (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شد حيلك يا باشمهندس وربنا يكرمك ونستفيد


----------



## mohamed kohee (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى المهندس
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
فشكرا لك وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## pemar (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

م/ محمود جزاك الله خيرا كثير و ادام عليك فعل الخير و اعانك علية و وفقك الله
الحقيقة الموضوع شيق و نرجوا من الله ان تعم الفائدة


رجاء من المسؤلين التنبية عند بدء الدورة و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Hussam Alkhair (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك*

ربنا يعينك يا باشمهندس 
و يمكنا من مساعدتك في الدورة هذه 
و سوف أعمل علي تزويدك بالمعلومات راجيا ان تكون اضافة مفيدة


----------



## life_engineer (6 نوفمبر 2006)

هل تقصد ال
Plastic Extruders


----------



## ابوالكواكب (6 نوفمبر 2006)

thnk s 4y mr . mahmood


----------



## darko (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على سعيك وجهدك مهندس محمود


----------



## المختار الأبيض (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*دورة حقن البلاستيك*

شكرا مقدما اخي العزيز
أعتقد ان الدورة مهمة ومفيدة والجميع ينتظرونها ....
وفقك الله وزادك علما ومعرفة ....
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## محمود الهندي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك على الجهد الذى ستقوم به حيث أن مثل هذه الدوره يحتاج اليها كل مهتم بالصناعات البلاستيكية


أخوك المهندس/
محمود الهندي


----------



## Ahmed SAYED (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*An interesting Course*

:30: An interesting Course


----------



## aboelhassanafm (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل /// م. محمود 
اشكرك على المجهود الطيب وانا على اتم استعداد للمساعدة فى كل ما يخص مجال الحقن , و عندى بعض مقاطع الفديو التى تسهل عمليت الشرح سواء فى الميكانزم او الهيدروليك . و هذا منتدى جميل متخصص فى صناعة البلاستيك بجميع انواع التشكيل الحقن السحب التشكيل الحرارى الفلم .... الخ 
http://www.plastics4arab.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=6
خالص تحياتى و تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق 
م ابوالحسن


----------



## حسن ابرهيم خميس (6 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع هام ومفيد


----------



## HOMAM (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي أود المشاركة ولكنني لا املك أي خلفية عن الموضوع وهو خارج اختصاصي بس زيادة الخير خير 
الله يوفقك


----------



## HOMAM (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أود المشاركة لكنني لا املك اي خلفية عن الموضوع


----------



## valleywaer (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*لما التأخير*

خير البر عاجله
ابتدى يابشمهندس على طول وبلاش ستنى شهر الناس جاهزة ومتعطشة للدورة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ابتى من بكرة وبكرة ليه من النهاردة:13: :1:


----------



## sayed saber (6 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع جديد على اذنى واود معفة المزيد عنة ان شاء اللة


----------



## فهد حسن علي ابو مو (6 نوفمبر 2006)

انشاء الله ستكون هناك افادة في هذه الدورة للمعنيين فيها .
و بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود
م/ فهد


----------



## walidkhlil55 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك وارغب


----------



## moha709 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر و أرجو أن تعم الفائدة


----------



## ماهر كامل (6 نوفمبر 2006)

إنشاء الله دورة عظيمة
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## تامر سويلم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا للا سلام والمسلمين 
توكل على بركه الله وابدا الدوره

م / تامر سويلم 
وشكرا


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على اثارة هذا الموضوع
ونرجو الافادة والاستفادة


----------



## جمور4 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ستكون هناك استفاده من الموضوع
ننتظرها جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## shamp (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحتاج هذه الدورة جدا فهى موضوع مشروع التخرج لى هذا العام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassanin_super (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سر على بركة الله 
ويجزيك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## GAMAELGIN (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الموضوع جميل واحب ان اعرف عنه بعض المعلومات 
لكن للاسف انا لا اعرف ما هو حقن البلاستيك ------ طالب بالفرقة الرابعة كليهة الهندسة قسم انتاج وتصميم


----------



## علي العزاوي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء مقدما انا ارغب فيها بشدة وفقك الله اخوك علي العزاوي من بغداد


----------



## حمادة10 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*عفاك ?!!*

الزميل الكريم !!
هذا مجال بحاجة ماسة له في وطننا بشكل عام خاصة وان صناعة البلاستيك منتشرة وبشكل عشوائي وبدون قواعد علمية راسخة.
اؤيدكم وبارك الله جهودكم !!


----------



## أبوحذيفه (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*ماكينات حقن البلاستيك*

جزاكم الله خيراً على طرح مثل هذه المواضيع لما لها من إرتباط كبير بحياتنا وتخصصاتنا وإن كانت مناهج الدراسه لم تغطيها بالشكل الم:81: طلوب


----------



## almasallah (6 نوفمبر 2006)

استطيع ان اساعد في شرح المخططات الكهربائية والتحكم لهذة الماكينات


----------



## egystorm (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*بالتاكيد صديقى اى اقراص هندسية تخص مهندس الميكانيكا فهى مفيدة جدا*


----------



## ammmar (6 نوفمبر 2006)

كلك خير و بركة يا م.محمود.
وأرجوا من الإخوة بموضوع مفيد عن صناعة الإسمنت.و شكرا


----------



## hamam (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر يا مهندس اتمنى ان تعطينا الدورة اياها لانى فعلا بفكر انشاء مصنع بلاستيك بشكل قوى وفعلا محتاج لمثل ذا الموضوع


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مضر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المهندس محمود شكرا" جزيلا" على مجهودك وانشالله الدورة فيها الفائدة للجميع.


----------



## زكي البناء (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن منتظرين اخي


----------



## mawad (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وجدي عبدالونيس (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وحقا اردت المشاركه لعدم توفر المعلوملت عن المضوع


----------



## awara (6 نوفمبر 2006)

shokran miny thanks


----------



## عبد الله فهد (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بورك جهدكم بشمهندس محمود و وفقت لتقديم كل فائدة جوزجيت عنا كل خير


----------



## moh01236 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكلو الدورة ممتازة للمهندسين بس عندي سؤال شو هو حقن البلاستك وكثر الله خيرك


----------



## ميثم سلمان (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ok h wont and thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس العدني3 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي المهندس محمود و انا مهندس تكييف وتبريد بس احب ان اشارك في هذه الدوره بس يا ريت لو تعطي نبدة عن الموضوع لانه بصراحة جديد علي و جزاك الله خير


----------



## كونى عائشة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gladiator_engineer (6 نوفمبر 2006)

والله انا ولله الحمد ماعندي اي مشكله في هده الدوره ولكن اوريد ان افهم ما محتواها وماهي وانشاء الله تعالي انا من المؤيدين للفكره وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## فرات باجلان (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الغزيز محمود بارك الله فيك وبالجهود المبذوله كلي شوق لمعرفة هكذا موضوع اتمنى ان لا تعطي اهمية كبرى لموضوع الاستفتاء لان موضوعك اهم وفيه فائدة لكافة مهندسي العالم العربي وفقكم الله في مسعاكم ولم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## علاء محسن علي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي انها دورة جيدة وانا على اتم الاستعداد على مساعدتك في اي استفسار حول هذا الموضوع لاني لدي معلومات واسعه في هذا المجال ولخبرة اكثر من عشرين سنه فتوكل على الله ونحن معك في خدمة المهندس العربي


----------



## mahamadgomah (6 نوفمبر 2006)

thank u very much for this work and if u can give us some machines as examples to underestand it


----------



## فرات باجلان (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز محمود
بارك الله بيك وبالجهود المبذوله ,الموضوع في غاية الاهمية واتمنى ان لا تعتمد على نتائج الاستفتاء لاهمية الموضوع لانة بالنتيجة فيها فائدة لكافة مهندسي العالم العربي من ذوي الاختصاص اعزم وتوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى ومني لك السلام


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز محمود نحن فى انتظار هذه الدوره وزادك الله علما نافعا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن فى انتظار هذه الدورة وارجو منك ان تكون المعلومات مبسطة حتى ينتفع الجميع سواء المتخصصين او غيرهم


----------



## emaf (6 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة ونحتاج اليها
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ياسر الراوي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ممنونين منك... على الرغم من انه موضوع خارج اختصا صنا .. من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا... مع تحياتي


----------



## ياسر الراوي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ممنونين منك... على الرغم من انه موضوع خارج اختصا صنا .. لكن من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا... مع تحياتي


----------



## ايمن كردوسى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه وربنا يعطيك الاخلاص ويجعلها لك فى الميزان


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

توكل على الله وكل معلومه نكسبها هي اغلى من اذهب


----------



## المهندسة الطموحة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لك مهندس محمود لهذه البادرة الطيبة 
نحن مهندسو الإنتاج بحاجة لمثل هذه الدورات الاختصاصية 
وأتمنى من العلي القدير لك كل التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## م/هشام سلامه (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم قبل بداية الدوره لابد من معرفة تامه بالاتى:-1-مقترح الدورة او المحاضر (الدرجة العلميه - الخبرةفى ال(p i)-) - -لابد من توفر معلومات كثيفه عن البلاستك ( فيزياءه - كيميائه - معنى الحقن و الغرض منه) و شكرا


----------



## AMIR2009 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحقنى وبسرعه يابشمهندس لانى احتجت لليسوا واللىىىىىىىىىىىى؟*


----------



## dhelal (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة


----------



## abd82 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يوفقك ونتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم إن شاء الله
"خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه"


----------



## عنتر 2006 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد دورة ماكبنات حقن البلاستك*

الله يعينك ا دكتور نحن بانتظار دورتك


----------



## نايف محمد على (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ستكون هناك استفاده من الموضوع ولك الشكر


----------



## عماد 2005 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ونرجوا من الله ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## مهند الجبوري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن بانتظارك ياوردة


----------



## ايهاب مجدى يحيى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

انا العبد لله 
ايهاب مجدى يحيى
طالب فى بكالوريوس الهندسة الميكانيكية (قسم التصميم الميكانيكىو الانتاج)
و بقول لى حضرتك يا بشمهندس ربنا يوفقك فى هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ابو مرتضى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم الاخ محمود وكل الاعضاء المحترمون
اننا نرغب بمثل هذه الدورات وغيرها ونبارك الجهود التي تبذل للعمل
ولكن ايضا نرجو ان تكون الدورة باسلوب تحميل فايلات لقرائتها وليست كتابه في المنتدى لعدم التفرغ للمتابعه لطفا اي نرجو اختيار الاسلوب المناسب والاسهل
مع تحياتي وتقديري
ابو مرتضى*


----------



## azima_318 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ابد الدورة


----------



## civil_eng_elkady (6 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks alot .lets start


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم توكل على الله و ابدأ الدورة فخير البر عاجله
و أعتقد هذا العدد من المؤيدين كافي و كلنا منتظرين بفارغ الصبر
جزاك الله عنا خيراً و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك و نفعنا بعلمك


----------



## marowan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لو كان بالامكان ايجاد دورات عن الروبوت والإتاب


----------



## nabuhajar (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الزميل محمود
بعد الشكر لك لهذه البادرة الطيبة, هل من الممكن نشر توضيح بسيط عن هذه الدورة.
على سبيل المثال:
هل ستركز الدورة على اّلية عمل ماكنات الحقن, أم على دوائر التحكم في تلك الماكنات, أم طرق التشغيل القياسي, أم خطط الصيانة الدورية....الخ
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق بعد بدء الدورة.


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أنا أحييك يابشمهندس على هذة الفكرة ونحن فى إنتظار الدورة إن شأ الله


----------



## redviper (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ok 
and thank you 
we wait you


----------



## eng.peto (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اكييييييييييييييييييييييد 
انا مهندس كهرباء دفعه 2006 و لسه شغال فى مصنع بلاستيك فيه حقن ونفخ ف جزاكم الله كل خير و ياريييييييييييت لو فيه معلومات هندسيه عن مكن النفخ و جزاكم الله عنا كل خييييييييييييييييير


----------



## رضا كامل (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*و هل هذا سؤال ؟ طبعا الدورة تهمنا جميعا .*

 أخي الكريم لا تسأل المختنق هل يحتاج إلى هواء بل إعطه الهواء على الفور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرقيب (7 نوفمبر 2006)

هل ممكن مساعدة في الحصول على برنامج Abaqus وطريقة استخدامه ؟احتاجه لرسالة ماجستير


----------



## nsreen-11 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم
نشكرك جميعا على عرضك الكريم ايضا وانا والاخوة الاعضاء مهتمين جدا بموضوع الدورة وننتظرة


----------



## alyy23 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انما العلم بتعلم
ان شاء تكون استفادة للجميع
وتحياتي
ابواسماعيل


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اهم المشاكل التي تواجه تصميم القوالب البلاستيكية هو حسابات الشرنكجshrinkage عله يفيد كمدخل للموضوع:31:


----------



## المهندسة المتفائلة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله في من فاد واستفاد في مواضيع الخير وجزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وانت ومن مثلك أخي الكريم


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2006)

أخواني المهندسين والمشاركين معنا في هذا الموقع يرجى منكم افادتنا عن أي معلومة في مجال انتاج وتصنيع الاسفنج الصناعي وكيفية عمل المعادلات وتشغيل الالات الصب الاسفنجي 
( يرجي النقاش وافادتنا في هذا المجال )


----------



## Amino (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ننتظر الدورة على احر من الجمر فنرجوا الا تبخل علينا بها​


----------



## الكوكني (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه كان تبو الحق انا من الاخير مش فاهم اى حاجة من الكلام الفائت لانى جديد فى المنتدى ولم افهم ماهو المقصود من كل هدا الكلام 
فارجوا من الاخوة والاخوات ان يوضحو ماهو الموضوع وماهى اهدافها وماهى غاياتها
ملاحظة : انا من ليبيا وبالتحديد من جنوب ليبيا (( اوبارى ))


----------



## سيد عزيز الحسيني (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خبر الجزاء
أرج بيان استخدامات المكائن ولأية أغراض ليتسنى تقديم الفائدة:81:


----------



## ymselim (7 نوفمبر 2006)

على بركة الله ابدا ونحن معك


----------



## aboelhassanafm (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شد حيلك يا بطل , كلنا بأنتظارك . و ربنا يبارك فيك و يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك و كلنا و رائك 
اخوك فى المجال 
ابوالحسن محمد


----------



## وهاب احمد جاسم (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بالمنا سبة عملية الحقن تستخدم ايضا في تصنيع السيراميك فاكيد الموضوع شيق جدا وشكرا لكم


----------



## ymselim (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء يمكن القول باننى معى معظم المعلومات المطلوبة لهذه الدورة ولكن اريد ان اعرف خطة الدورة وما هى الاوليات المطلوبة حتى يمكن ان تكون مفيدة حيث ان بعض الاعضاء يقترح البدء بموضوع والاخر يقترح موضوع اخر فادا كان هناك تخطيط للدورة سيكون الامر اكثر افادة 
م يوسف سليم


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مبادرة جدا فريدة ومن الله العون يا مهندس محمود


----------



## ahmd nasr (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وزادك من علمه وأنار لك طريق العلم أنت وغيرك من المهندسين الغيورين والمهتمين بعدم كنز العلوم


----------



## سمير العدناني (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الفكرة وانشاء الله تكون الاستفادة للجميع انشاء الله

مهندس سمير


----------



## mohamed kohee (7 نوفمبر 2006)

من المهم ان تبدأ هذه الدورة لأن بها استفادة كبيرة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد أحمد74 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير / مفيدة و ارجوا العلم بها للأشتراك


----------



## مهندس محتاس (7 نوفمبر 2006)

:3: انا طالبه فى قسم عماره اريد فعلا التعرف على هذا الموضوع وان التحق بهذه الدوره و جزاك الله خيرا:3: :87: :85: واريد ايضا ان ياريت حد يكتب مقال عن الاسلوب الصحيح فى التصميم المعمارى مثلا او اى حاجه تفيدنى فى مجال العماره لانى فعلا

عليكِ بقسم العمارة والتخطيط على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=10

المشرف


----------



## مهندس محتاس (7 نوفمبر 2006)

انا طالبه بقسم العماره اريد فعلا التعرف على كل ماهو جديد لذلك فانى ارى اننا فى حاجه للتعرف على هذا الموضوع والالتحاق بهذه الدوره ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahm_230 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## الحسيني14 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا مهندس محمود

وعن كل من في حاجة الي الدورة 

ولكني معماري وبس اردت شكرك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد 1956 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع ذا اهمية بعناصره الثلاثة : تعريف المواد الخام " انواع البلاستك" وتركيب/ اجزاء القوالب، تعريف العملية الصناعية لماكينة الحقن ، تعريف نظام التحكم في الماكينة والعملية الصناعية ... بارك الله الجهود المخلصة.


----------



## ماجد جلميران (7 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع وفي غاية الاهمية بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد 2007 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى على هذة الدورة فأنا فعلا احتجها
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
اخوك احمد مصر


----------



## sindebad (7 نوفمبر 2006)

لو سمحت عندك معلومة عن انابيب البولي ليثلين


----------



## sindebad (7 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اتطلع لدورتك لاني طالب بهندسة البلاستيك المستوى الرابع واتمنى ان نناقش اشياء كثيرة معا ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقوى (7 نوفمبر 2006)

أضم صوت لصوت إخوانى بالموافقه على إقامة الدوره وللأخ المهندس محمود خلص الشكر والتحيه


----------



## ahmedmorsy (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة أخى الكريم كلنا فى حاجة ماسة الى هذه الدورة يجزيك عنا ربنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## aboelhassanafm (7 نوفمبر 2006)

:13: :13: :13:


sindebad قال:


> انا اتطلع لدورتك لاني طالب بهندسة البلاستيك المستوى الرابع واتمنى ان نناقش اشياء كثيرة معا ان شاء الله



اخى الفاضل /// sindbad 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة , ذكرت انك طالب بهندسة البلاستيك المستوى الرابع , تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج و اعمل بمجال صناعة البلاستيك ولكن لم يوجد لدينا فى مصر هذا التخصص فبرجاء ان تخبرنى من اى بلد انت و ما هى المواد التخصصية التى تقوم الكلية بتدريسها عندكم و هل متاح استكمال التعليم العالى (الماجستير - الدكتوراه) 
خالص تحياتى 
ابوالحسن :13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## علي ال مسافر (7 نوفمبر 2006)

نبارك لك هذا الهدف النبيل وهو خدمة الاخرين ونشر العلم حيث ان زكاة العلم تعليمه للاخرين ليستفادوا منه ........فجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## صاحب سمو (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## المتعطش (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
زيادة الخير خيرين


----------



## ابو مروة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحية اخوية لك اخي من العراق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اني متخصص الكترونيات وان عمل مكائن الحقن يحتاج الى تايمرات وثرمو وغيرها 
ان شاء الله اذا بدأت الدورة سأساهم معك الكترونيا علما اني عملت على مكائن حقن مختلفة
وربما استطيع ان افيد بعون الله

ابو مروة العراقــــــــــي


----------



## jasib habib (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة في توضيح كيفية التحكم في شكل وحجم عبوة الماء والمشروبات الغازية البلاستيكية


----------



## amr9 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

:12: ان شاء الله ستكون دورة مفيدة للجميع وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعاً نريد هذه الدورة
وإن كانت خارج إختصاصي و لكن لا يمنع الواحد يوسع معارفه

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tshatat (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohamedtaha (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل تبادل الخبراتوروح الاخوة ثمرة اى عمل جماعى


----------



## عواد العاني (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم....جزاك الله الف خير ....لماذا انت متردد في اعطائنا المحاضره؟؟؟؟ولماذا تظن انها غير ذات اهميه؟؟؟ اذا استفاد منها مشترك واحد فانت في خير كثير ان شاء الله فكيف اذا ما كان المسفيد جميع المشتركين؟؟؟؟فاذا عزمت فتوكل على الله..................مع تحياتي


----------



## es_shark2005 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

سير على بركة الله


----------



## مها داخلى (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أكيد ستكون الدوره مفيده الله يقويك :15:


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (7 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز 
أكثر الله من أمثالك 
نحن فى أنتظار الدورة على أحر من الجمر
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## farouk abdel fatta (7 نوفمبر 2006)

i am new electrical engineer at plastic factory and i need this course very much

thank you:13:


----------



## صج مهندسة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الدورة شكلها حلوة و مفيدة.
و ان شاء الله ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع.


----------



## shabolla (8 نوفمبر 2006)

Good Go Ahead


----------



## احمد المعاضيدي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبادرة طيبة ونحتاج لهكذا دورات


----------



## حمدى لطفى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم / مهندس محمود
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة . فلكم جزيل الشكر على فكرة الدورة وأدعوا اللة ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم
مهندس /حمدى لطفى


----------



## kadry (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*[/B

الاخ المهندس محمود

توكل على بركة الله... ونحن فى انتظار دورتك الرائدة والغير مسبوقة

مع دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق . Kadry*


----------



## ابراهيم الخليفه (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*مستعد لأى استفسار بقدر معرفتى*

السلام عليكم موضوع جيد ومتداول الن خاصة بعد ثورة البوليمرات وانا مستعد لأى استفسار فى هذا الموضوع خاصه وان تخصصى هو اللدائن بالتصميم الصناعى


----------



## مصطفى القوصى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت بس يكون شامل الكهربا عشن انا مندس كهربا وجزاك اللة كل خير:14:


----------



## Eng_Hisham (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ........

انشاء الله سيكون موضوع رائع


----------



## و جوني (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر لكل المهندسين*

أشكر جميع الاخوة المهندسين الذين يقدمون مقالات ومواضيع علمية مفيدة . وجزاهم خيرا لما يقومون به لمصلحة الامةالعربية والاسلامية .وفي الحديث < من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا >.


----------



## حسين الشكري (8 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم نود الحصول على اي معلومة في هذا المجال، وجازاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ramadan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ستكون هناك استفاده


----------



## بحيراسماعيل (8 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير.


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






الأخ الفاضل المهندس / محمود
أشكرك على سعيك ومجهودك الذى سوف تبذله لتوصيل خبرتك لأخوانك المهندسين وأعتبرنى أحد تلاميذك الجالس أمامك فى أو بنش لأننى أعشق التعلم فى كل المجالات بشغف ولهفه
وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت. 
كما أرجوا التكرم بزيارة اختراعاتى المنشورة على متن هذا المنتدى العملاق على الروابط التاليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20467
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=131153&posted=1#post131153
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=134253#post134253
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=134807#post134807
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين مثلكم
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _
​


----------



## whiteshadow (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي اعتقد ان الدورة ستكون مفيدة جدا


----------



## تجهله (8 نوفمبر 2006)

نتمنى ان تكون دورة ممتتعة ومفيدة


----------



## كداف (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أبحث عن شركات ماكينا حقن البلاستيك


----------



## معمار العرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويمكنني المشاركة معكم لأنني أعمل في نفس المجال


----------



## mohamed salh (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ولا تنسي أن تجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لله


----------



## وائل محمد سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحقن*



فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على سعيك وجهدك مهندس محمود


ربنا يكرمك اتا عاوز ادخل معاك في الدوره


----------



## sawi (8 نوفمبر 2006)

i want do that ..............thankxxxxxxx


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد موش لاقى كلام اشكر بيه حضرتك على الدورة الجميلة دى واتمنى اكون من المشتركين فيها وجزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً وثقل الله موازينكم يوم القيامة 
م.محمود جمال الاقصر
ميكانيكا انتاج وتصميم


----------



## ahmedomar (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا شكرا لك و الفكره دي ممتازه وممكن نكررها ولا نتوقف عند الدوره دي


----------



## ENG_2005 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

[الله ينعم عليكم اصحاب العلم الجميل نحن فى انتظار الدورة ان شاء الله [/I][/B][/COLOR]
اخوكم /مهندسCOLOR="magenta"]*[



I] / عبداللطيف

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## abdo1 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونسئل الله ان يوفقك 
ويمكنني المشاركة معكم لأنني أعمل في نفس المجال (حقن ونفخ)البلاستيك الpet:85:


----------



## descovery_2000 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بالله يارحمن يارحيم


----------



## فخري حمدالله (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم الاستاذ محمود المحترم ، شكراً لروحك الطيبة وكرمك في عقد مثل هذه الدورات التخصصية والتي تأخذ أهميتها من جانبين الأول فني يتعلق بتكنولوجيا حقن الانواع المختلفة من البلاستك والثاني بيئي يتعلق في كيفية الاستفادة من المخلفات البلاستيكية في اعادة التصنيع لأغراض محددة لاتؤثر على الصحة العامة وسنرى كيفية التعامل مع الانواع المختلفة من البلاستك المعاد وهو مايعود بالنفع العام . . جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العتبانى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخ محمود وانا فى انتظار بداية الدورة


----------



## RAZAQ (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وستكون نافعه انشاء الله


----------



## الدويري (9 نوفمبر 2006)

والله موضوع جيد معسى أن يكون هناك شرح في التفصيل وفي شرح جميع أنواع ألات البلاستيك
وفقك الله أخوك عبدالسلام من حمص


----------



## الدويري (9 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقك الله لما فيه خير أمة الأسلام 
أخوك عبدالسلام من حمص


----------



## william kamel (9 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة وبعد---------------توكل على اللة استمر----واللة عندة الجزاء------------- william kamel


----------



## faragotta (9 نوفمبر 2006)

Go Ahead..... It will be perfect


----------



## محررالاقصى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*مصر*

:15: 
السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير يا حودة وان خبرة فى مجال الحقن والنفخ ومستعد للمشاركة والمعاونة والاجابة على اسئلة رواد الملتقى فى هذا المجال ومجال التحكم ايضا للتواصل هزا *****ى 
xxxxxxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الخاص
المشرفة


----------



## adnanmm (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وان شاء الله نستفاد منها من باب المعلومات العامه وجزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## طالب الهندسة (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله انا مهندس اتصالات و لا اعلم ما اذا كانت هذه الدورة مفيدة بالنسبة الي ارجوا اعلامي بالامر . سدد الله خطاكم


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز انني اتطلع لهذه الدورة 
والسؤال هو هل من الممكن ان تبدأ في اقرب وقت 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## niyaz77 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

Sorry What Happen the Training Course Inshaallah To be usefull for all .. we wait .... thanks 

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.احمد الغريب (9 نوفمبر 2006)

انا كنت اعمل فى هذا المجا وبالتحديد على نوع المانى شركة بتندلد فيشر ونوع نمساوى وارغب فى الزيادة واتمنى المشاركة وفكرة طيبة 
م.الغريب -مصر اسوان 0972320494


----------



## amrxp2005 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله لك يا باشمهندس وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك وتعملها ونستفيد كلنا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابومالك3 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبادرة ممتازة*

فكرة الدورة ممتازة ونامل ان تكون شاملة الحقن والنفخ والسحب وطرق التشغيل والصيانة والسلامة المهنية لهدة الالات والمواد المستخدمة وطريقة التعرف على كل نوع:15: والاضرار التى تسببها هدة المواد وكيفية الوقاية منها والتعامل معها ولدى العديد من الوحاور وفعلا الموضوع شيق ونحتاجة لانتشار هدة الصناعات وقلة المعلومات نتمنى لك التوفيق:13:


----------



## الفاحص1 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء الاسراع فى البدء فى هذه الدورة لاننى ارغب بشدة فى تعلم تقنية الحقن وارجو ان تساعدنى فى اداء عملى . ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_125_nour (9 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you master engineer for interest


----------



## eng_125_nour (9 نوفمبر 2006)

contact me at my mail


----------



## بيدوسمير (9 نوفمبر 2006)

إلى الساده مسئولى المنتدى نتمنى لكم التوفيق والإذدهار والنجاح المستمر كما نتمنى للمهندس محمود بالتوفيق والنجاح كما نتمنى أن تكون الدوره تكون شامله على ماكينات البلاستيك عموما والحقن والسحب خصوصا لو سمحت ويكون الشرح بالتفصيل الممل لو تكرمت وشكرآ لكم على هذ الموضوع


----------



## dawy66 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

نأمل من الزميل أن يبدأ على الفور لتزويدنا بمعلومات عن كيفيه حقن البلاستيك والتكنولوجيا المستخدمه فى هذا المجال لان هذا الموضوع شيق للغايه ونحن ننتظر مجهوداتك وتمنياتنا بالتوفيق
مهندس/ضوى


----------



## abugaydah (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان شاء الله من هذا التصويت الكاسح نرى الدورة وان لا تكون عصيه علينا فى متابعتها


----------



## لحن الوفاء (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله ( صلي الله عليه وسلم )

وبعد

أخي العزيز/ البشمهندز محمود

توكل علي الله وابدأ في الدورة, وان شاء الله سنقوم معك بالمساعدات اللازمة, من حيث المادة العلمية اللازمة, لكن أرجو الاتصال معك للمناقشة في هذا المجال والاستفادة من الجديد في هذ المجال وبالله التوفيق

لحن الوفاء


----------



## ibrahem_madian (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا باشمهدس وربنا يوفقك موضوع ممتاز ويارب تقدمه ف احسن صورة


----------



## م / محمود (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*شــكــرا*

الاخوة و الاخوات الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 

لم اتملك عينى من الدمع بعد رؤية هذا الاكتساح واحب ان اشكر كل من ساهم فى تدعيم بدأ هذة الدورة 

سوف نبدأ الدورة فى وقت قريب ان شاء الله 

شكرا جزيلا لكم​


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

م/محمود 
السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا هى مفيدة جدا


----------



## ابو مروة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة من بغداد من ابو مروة
اخي العزيز ان صنع قوالب البلاستك وخاصة قوالب العلب من ابسط القوالب مقارن مع المنتجات الأخرى 
يصنع القالب من قطعتين بينهما تشكيل مفرغ يلأخذ شكل المنتج للعلبة من الخارج فقط 
وبعد ربط هذا القالب على ماكنة بلاستك نوع ( نفخ ) ينزل فلم من البلاستك داخل القالب ثم ينفخ بالهواء قبل ان يتجمد البلاستك بعد فترة وجيزة يتجمد البلاستك فيأخذ شكل القالب 

مع تحياتي


----------



## الشربينى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*اكيد عاوزين*

اتمنى لأنى الموضوع ده انا مهتم بيه لأنى اشتغل فى شركة خاصة برش وطباعة كباين التليفزيون البلاستيك ودى طبعاً منتجة عن طريق الحقن وبالفعل قمت بعدة مصانع مختصة بالحقن واتمنى الافادة من هنا حتى إذا تمكنا من خط انتاج للحفن جديد فيكون فيه خلفية
اتمنى من الله التوفيق


----------



## حسين عبدالعزيز (10 نوفمبر 2006)

إن الدورة ذات فكرة طيبة وناجحة والتواصل العلمي مفيد


----------



## محمود بدوى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
وجعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طه احمد منير (10 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن بانتظار الدورة بفارغ الصبر لا تتاخر علينا الله يوفقك


----------



## ghada_nora (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ينتفع الجميع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mormor (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الله ينورعلى الفكرة الجامدة دى وبما ان الاستطلاع اظهر اكتساح هائل لصالح الدورة فلماذا لا نبدا الدورة فورابدلا من الانتظار حتى 5\12\2006


----------



## م.محمود جمال (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد من السادة المشتركين اسماء شركات البلاستيك - البترول (اى شركات) تعمل فى مجال 
finite element by ansys program


----------



## م/أكرم (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*تسلم على العرض الطيب

وربنا يعينك على عمل الدورة بالشكل الممتاز

مشكور*


----------



## salih9 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على سعيك وجهدك مهندس محمود


----------



## عبدالقيوم (11 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن بالانتضار للمواضيع الشيقه والمفيده من اخواننا ورحم الله من تعلم وعلم


----------



## حيدر المالكي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الكل محتاج الى تلك الدورة ,الف تحية وشكر للطيبين.


----------



## brazi (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ونحن ننتظر الدورة


----------



## moh_monem43 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

أحب أن اشترك معكم فى هذه الدورة وشكرا


----------



## waissy (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستك*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو اشتركي بهذه الدورة 
وجزاكم الله كل الاخير


----------



## enghima (12 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريت تعمل الموضوع دة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## brazi (12 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن ننتظر بلهفة للاشتراك في هذه الدورة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aldaghari (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ساكون من اول المشتركين توكل على الله يا أخي العزيز


----------



## alghabri (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا خريج جديد تخصصي ميكاترونيكس ولا املك معلومات كافيه عن هذه الدوره لذا ارجو منكم تزويدي بمعلومات عنها وهل تهم كثيرا في الحياة العمبية ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Islam Eltokhy (12 نوفمبر 2006)

it is great subject cause plastic injection is commonly used in major industries 
so we all thank you


----------



## وجدي عبدالونيس (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفق الجميع بتوفيقه


----------



## ymselim (12 نوفمبر 2006)

متى ان شاء الله البداية 
حتى نستطيع المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## شاطرحسن (12 نوفمبر 2006)

كل شي عن العلم و المعرفة و لتعليم الاخرين هو عمل مبارك...


----------



## william kamel (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اكرر شكرى-------واطلب من اللةان يباركك william kamel


----------



## طارق التابعي (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جداً و مفيد أرجوا معرفة معياد هذه الدورة و كيفية الإشتراك بها أنا عضو جديد في الملتقى
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## beauty_2000_sa (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## ahmd nasr (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجا إفادتنا بموعد الدوره والأجنده الخاصه بها و أقترح للأخ المعد أن يجهز إمتحان في نهاية الدوره ويحدد ساعه معينه للإمتحان في نهاية الدوره لكل المشاركين وأيضا كله عن طريق المنتدي و أيضا لو جزاه الله كل خير يكمل جميله ويعمل شهادات لمن أجاز الإمتحان


----------



## مثال عكاب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## valleywaer (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخ محمود 560 فرد وافق على الدورة وانت لسه مش عايز تبدى يا اخى 70 مليون مصرى بأيدوك ياريس واحنا قاعدين مستنيين الدورة زى مانكون منتظرين الفنكوش بتاع عادل امام ابتدى الدورة او اعتذر وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*اعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياكم الله جميعا أخوتي الكرام


أحييكم على روحكم الطيبة والتشجيع الذي أسعدنا جميعا

الدورة ستبدأ بعد أسبوعين ان شاء الله 

ذلك أن الأخ م. محمود علي فرج مشغول حاليا بعمله وبتحضير ماسيطرح بالدورة ​


----------



## ahmedhassaan2003 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نحن منتظرين وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالي.


----------



## بيدوسمير (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بداية أخوانى الأعزاء تعريف بسيط لماكينات حقن البلاستيك
وهى عباره عن دورتين مكملتين بعضهما ببعض
الإولى وهى دورة الكهرباه والإكترونيات 
والثانيه وهى دورة الهيدروليك
وعموما بدايه وصف تفصيلى لماكينة الحقن وموكوناتها
1- الأجزاء الكهربائيه
أ- الكونترول الرئيسى للماكينه
ب- كنترول التشغيل الخاص بالمشغل
ج- الفرن الخاص بسهر البلاستيك ويوجد عليه مجموعه من السخات الدائريه قوة السخان الفولتيه
مختلفه منها من هو 220 ومنها من 320 فولت أما الوات أيضا مختلف حسب التركيب الشركات المصنعه وطبعآ من الأفضل أن يكون الوات عالى علشان عمليه التسخين لا تستغرق وقت كبير عند بدايه التشغل
د- ويجود بالماكينه مجموعة من البلوف للتحكم فى عملية الضغوط المطلوبه لكل الماكينه وما يتم التشغيل عليهاوطبعا هذه البلوف على دائرتين كهربائيه ومكاينكيه وطريقة التحكم فيها لا بد عن طريق الدورتين
ه- ماتور كهريائى حسب حجم الماكينه وقوتها
2- الأجزاء المكانيكيه
ا- يوجد بها طلمبه هيدروليك مواصفات قوتها تكون حسب مواصفات قوت الماتور الكهربائى وهما متصلين ببعض عن طريق كبلنج حديد على قطعتين بينهما وصله ربل
وظيفة هذه الطلمبه هى ضخ الزيت فى كل البلوف الموجوده فى كنترول الهيدروليك بالماكينه
وطعآ يتم التحكم فى هذه البلوف إكترونيا عن طريق الكنترول الكهربائى
وهذ الكنترول الكهربائى الموجود فى الماكينه فى الماكينات القديمه يكون دائمآ عباره عن مجموعه من الكنتكترات والريليهات أما فى الماكينات الحدثيه هو عباره عن كنترول سغير الحجم يسمى Plcيتم منه التحكم فى كل الأجزاء المتحركه بالماكينه 
باقى أجزاء الماكينه عباره عن الفرن السابق الزكر أعلى وفى المقابل توجد بالتتين كبيرتين حسب حجم الماكينه منهم واحده ثابته والإخرى متحركه والإثنين محملين على أربع أعمده صلب إستيل حسب قوة تحمل الماكينه
يوجد خلف البلات المتحركه مجموعة هيدروليك خاصه بنطر المنتج فى حاله التشغيل
ومن خلفهما يوجد ماتور صغير عن طريقه تتم عمليه التحكم فى مقاس فتح البلات المتحركه حسب ظروف القالب وقت التشغيل

أكمل معكم غدأ إن شاء الله ولا تنسونى فى الدعاء
أخوكم فى الله سمير عبد الدايم
وفى نهايه


----------



## tbuly (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً والدورة مفيدة لنا إن شاء الله فى صناعة الفوارغ البلاستيكية المستخدمة فى صناعة المكانس


----------



## MOHAMED YOUSEF (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*Mohamedyousef76************

عموما ,,, 
انا مهندس تصميم منتجات بلاستيك وتصميم اسطمبات 
ومحتاج جدا اعرف معلومات كتيرة عن الحقن 
جزاك الله خيرا ... وربنا يكتب ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
م/ محمد يوسف


----------



## جمال المصري (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا جزاكم الله خير وجعله في الميزان


----------



## روبيكو (13 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجوا ان شاء الله ان تكون هناك استفاده من الموضوع
روبيكو


----------



## طه اللبيب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك//أرجو أن لا أكون قد اطلعت على الإعلان عن هذه الدورة متأخرا لأنني لم أفتح البريد منذ وقت طويلز


----------



## abdo1 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر لمن يفيد ولو بمعلومه وهذه دعوه لكل الاصدقاء للمشاركه لافادة الجميع وذلك حتي ميعاد بدء الدورة والتي نتمناها مفيدة للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:::56:


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا نحن فى انتظار


----------



## blami3 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*encouragement*

mes encouragements
monsieurs je presente mes encouragements, et j'aimerai bien participer pour ce proget
merci pour l'attention


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يجزيكم الخير يا مهندسينا الله يكرمكم جميعا

بيدوسمير الله يبارك فيك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى كرمك معنا

ستبقى هذه المعلومات محفوظة وسيتم ارفاقها لاحقا مع الدورة :28:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 نوفمبر 2006)

blami3 قال:


> mes encouragements
> monsieurs je presente mes encouragements, et j'aimerai bien participer pour ce proget
> merci pour l'attention



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يقدم لنا تشجيعه ويود المشاركة في الموضوع 

blami3 الله يجزيك الخير لكن حبذا لو تكتب باللغة العربية :56:


----------



## 000403 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

وانا اعتقد ايضا انه سيكون هناك فائدة كبيره في هذه الدورة 
ولكن يجب اعلام المشاركين بموعد الدورة بفترة لا تقل عن اسبوعين 
وبارك الله في الجميع 

http://www.sultan.org/a/


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر لك اخي الكريم على طرح هذا الموضوع 
واتمنى الاسراع بعمل هذا الدورة


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو اعطاء تاريخ محدد لبدأ الدورة حتى نستطيع متابعتها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## aldaghari (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مراحب..................
الرجاء الاخطار بموعد الدوره وأوقاتها بالضبط للتفرغ لها ..................
مع جزيل الشكــــر...............


----------



## جمال المصري (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا نحن فى انتظار موعد الدورة مع الشكر*


----------



## يوسف عبدالله (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي باشمهندس محمود السلام عليكم
أولا جزاك الله خيرا على ما تنوي القيام به خاصة أنه مجال بحث، والآن تتجه تكنولوجيا البلاستيك لتصنيع غطاء محرك السيارة من مادة بلاستيكية تصل درجة إنصهارها لأكثر من 5000 درجة سيلسيوز لقلة التكلفة وخفة الوزن.
أتمنى لك التوفيق وأن تنعقد الدورة للفائدة العامة، كما أنني لي إهتمام بهذا المجال ودرس كورس لمدة شهرين فقط حول هذا الموضوع ويمكنني المشاركة إذا ما استطعت.
أخوك/ م. م. يوسف - السودان

جزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2006)

فى انتظار موعد الدورة مع الشكر


----------



## mnijem63 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم نريد الدورة وشكرا سلفا


----------



## هتان المهندس (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اين الموضوع يا اخوان


----------



## م / محمود (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*اعلان*

إعــــــلان​
اولا اود ان اشكر الاخت صـنـاعـة المــعمار  و كل من تقدم فى استطلاع الرئ وان شاء الله سوف اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 


:28: ستكون اول دروس الدورة ان شاء الله يوم الجمعة 24 نوفمبر الجارى 

شكرا للجميع:12: ​


----------



## ahmed 3x (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## ahmed 3x (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## م / محمود (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*محتوى الدورة*

محتويات الدورة ​ 
أصناف المواد البلاستيكية 
خصائص بعض المواد البلاستيكية 
تمييز ( معرفة انواع ) المواد البلاستيكية 
انكماش المواد البلاستيكية 
مشاكل و اضطرابات المواد البلاستيكية 
المواد البلاستيكية النتبلورة و العشوائية ( اللامتبلورة ) 
ارشادات لاختيار المواد البلاستيكية
مواصفات الماكينة 
قوالب التشكيل 
خطوات عملية التشكيل 
التشكيل بالحقن 
جونب مختلفة فى التشكيل بالحقن 
اساليب الانتاج بالحقن


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*رائع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ان شاء الله سنستفيد جميعا من الدورة 

الى الأمام م. محمود الله يرضى عليك​


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا م.محمود خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## ahmedabdoeng (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر . جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## سيدل (18 نوفمبر 2006)

في انتظارك علي أحر من الجمر


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (18 نوفمبر 2006)

أرغب في المشاركة في دورة حقن البلاستيك
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MOHAMED YOUSEF (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وربنا يكتب ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
مهندس تصميم اسطمبات
 محمد يوسف


----------



## ahmam (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا شايف أن الموضوع جميل ومهم وأتمنى معرفة موعد بداية الدورة


----------



## mnijem63 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ان شاء الله سنستفيد جميعا من الدورة

الى الأمام م. محمود الله يرضى عليك


----------



## taysser (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يخليلي عينك بلش هالدورة


----------



## eng_deeb (19 نوفمبر 2006)

متى راح تبدى الدورة


----------



## نون1 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

والله حتكون تمام


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الباشمهندس محمود من خلال استعراضك لمحتويات الدورة لا يوجد فيها شىء عن النفخ والبثق كلها لها علاقة بتشكيل المواد البلاستيكية هدا للعلم وشكرا سلفا


----------



## sindebad (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اناطالب هندسة بلاستيك اتدرب في مصنع بلاستيك بعمان ولدينا مكنة حقن بلاستيك معطلة ارجو منك اي معلمومات ولو قليلة قبل الدورة وانا متطلع ادورتك منذ فترة


----------



## احمد سعيد بازوكه (20 نوفمبر 2006)

علي قاسم كاظم 
الاشتراك في مثل هذه الدورات مهم جدا لتنمية المعلومات لدى المهندسين ويجب على كل مهندس الاطلاع في كل موضوع لكي يكون مهندسا بحق وشكرا لكم


----------



## msabri77 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:30: أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وأن ينفعنا بعلمك :30:


----------



## عمر مقصود مكى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله ستكون هناك استفاده من الموضوع
ونغعك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## tareq alshamaa (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا أوجه شكري للمهندس محمود ونسأل الله أن يثيبك خير الجزاء على هذه الدورة إن شاء الله
وثانيا للأخوة الذين يساهمون في تحقيق هذه الدورة

وأنا آسف على التأخير في المشاركة وأرجو المعذرة من الأخ محمود وباقي الأخوة في المنتدى 
ولكن تأخري كان نتيجة مرض والدي أولا وثم وفاته رحمه الله ونسأل الله أن يغفر لموتانا وموتى المسلمين أجمعين ويرحمهم

وأرجو من المهندس محمود أن تكون الدورة تبسيطية حتى نستفيد بأكبر قدر ممكن
وأن نساهم جميعا مع الأخ محمود في إنجاح الدورة

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم في ظهر الغيب
اللهم اغفر لوالدي وارحمه
أخوكم الفقير إلى عفو ربه


----------



## جمال المصري (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*[جزاكم الله خير وجعلة في ميزان اعمالك*[COLOR="red"][/COLOR]


----------



## علي داود (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع
المهندس شامل عبد الواحد
المهندس علي داود


----------



## غيث طارق (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ممكن نعرف متى موعد بداية الدورة 
وشكرا لك على جهدك المميز


----------



## معتصم111 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه الدوره لان موضوعها في مجال دراستي


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر كل من قام على هذا العمل الرائع ونأمل المزيد


----------



## نار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ارغب كثيرا فى هذة الدورة شكرا لك ياخى


----------



## روبيكو (21 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجو التنبيه بموعد بدء الدورة
روبيكو


----------



## Engineer 999 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي حسين محمد علي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*السودان-الأبيض,جامعة كردفان-كلية الهندسة والدراسات التقنية*

أخي المهندس الكريم
بما أنني مهندس مدني تخصص إنشاءات وهذه الدورة تتعلق بالهندسة الصناعية، إلا أن مثل هذه الدورات مهمة جداً وأتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح والتقدم.


----------



## mechidsh (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على سعيك وجهدك مهندس محمود


----------



## mohamed zayan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المهندس محمود 
شكرا وفي انتظار الدورة وحبذا لو يتم استخدام Doe اثناء الحقن لتوثيق المتغيرات التي تم ادخالها للالة للحصول على المنتج النهائي الخالي من العيوب


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا اقصد التعريج عليها اثناء الدورة لانهاء من افضل الطرق بحكم التجربة


----------



## الكفراوى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taysser (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن بانتظار الدورة


----------



## محمد السروجي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
الدورة جميلة كلنا فى أنتظرها جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاءونغعك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## م.حلا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

كلنـــــا في الانتظار


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس جمال ابراهيم : من الواضح من عنوان الدورة انها عن *الحقن* و ليس لها اى علاقة باى عملية اخرى


----------



## م / محمود (24 نوفمبر 2006)

قال تعالى " وقل ربى زدنى علما " صدق الله العظيم 
دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك 
اخوانى الاحباء على بركة الله نبدا الدورة 
على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=276379&posted=1#post276379​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك 
هنــــــــــــــــــــا

اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على دورة ماكينات حقن البلاستيك 
هنـــــــــــــــــــا

بفضل الله تعالى اولا وتشجيعكم الرائع ثانيا تمكنا من عقد الدورة

أشكر البشمهندز محمود على تميزه وعطائه وأشكر كل من تفضل بكلمة شكر وتشجيع    

أتمنى أن تتابعوا الدورة وتستفيدوا منها :30: 

ملاحظة: سيتم اغلاق هذا الموضوع ​


----------

